# Twinkies keep losing



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Last night the Twinksters lost to Seattle 5-4. This makes 11 straight losses. WOW, this team is really bad. Maybe worse than the Los Angeles Vikes.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

They have been getting ripped on KFAN. they are saying they are on the quest for 100... Losses that is. they will become the 2nd team with a 100 Million dollar payroll with 100 losses. Seattle is the other.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah, the Twins definitely went in the tank this year. It's not looking too good for next year either unless they can make some off season moves, but I'm not seeing it. Mauer's contract is going to be a killer unless he agrees to a restructured deal. Heck, with the season he had this year he should be up on theft charges! The worst part is their AA and AAA teams are depleted. Most of those guys are now on the team and look to be a few years away yet. If Smith does not make some good moves this offseason he should be axed IMO! :eyeroll:

The good news is they went from worst to first in '91. Maybe they can do it again next year, I won't hold my breath though! :wink:


----------

